# Bad to train back/legs same day?



## richirich_99 (May 6, 2004)

I've heard that its bad to train back/legs on the same day. Or that your supposed to give day of rest between working legs and back. any thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

they are the 2 biggest muscle groups and when properly trained severely deplete ATP stores...IMO, they should never be trained during the same training session, same day or on consecutive training days..


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> they are the 2 biggest muscle groups and when properly trained severely deplete ATP stores...IMO, they should never be trained during the same training session, same day or on consecutive training days..



Couldn't have said it better myself.  Not to mention that after a really good leg workout I am sometimes at the threshold of vomiting.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

How about the guys using a routine like Westside that places legs and back on the same day twice a week?

I think a properly structured routine allows for this muscle combo.


----------



## richirich_99 (May 6, 2004)

my back/leg workout looks like this:

lat pulldowns 3-4x6-10
t-bar rows 3x6-8
seated rows with lat bar with wide grip 3x6-8
Squats 3-4x6-10
Calf raises 3x6-10
hamstring curls 3x6-10
Leg extensions 3-4x6-10

is this too much for one workout? any advice on my routine is more than welcome!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

Do squats first.


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by richirich_99 *_
> my back/leg workout looks like this:
> 
> lat pulldowns 3-4x6-10
> ...



If you can handle it, then so be it.  The fact that you don't do deadlifts will help reduce the severity of the back workout on your body.  I would do legs first, or at least your upper legs.


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> How about the guys using a routine like Westside that places legs and back on the same day twice a week?
> 
> I think a properly structured routine allows for this muscle combo.



Westside is low volume, and is not directed towards hypertrophy...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Couldn't have said it better myself.  Not to mention that after a really good leg workout I am sometimes at the threshold of vomiting.



I reach this point all the time, I now love the feeling.  It means I did something rite heh.  I also get ear ringing and a headache from severe pushing but thats on a REALLY good day.


----------



## Rock405 (May 6, 2004)

The squat actually trains the lower back and legs, and the deadlift is an excersize that trains both the back and lower body. So i guess if you do those two excersizes, technically, you are working your back and legs on the same day lol


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> I reach this point all the time, I now love the feeling.  It means I did something rite heh.  I also get ear ringing and a headache from severe pushing but thats on a REALLY good day.



Be careful about that ear ringing.  It might mean you aren't breathing properly and putting a lot of pressure on your ear drums.


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rock405 *_
> The squat actually trains the lower back and legs, and the deadlift is an excersize that trains both the back and lower body. So i guess if you do those two excersizes, technically, you are working your back and legs on the same day lol



There is always a little bit of a mix of muscles used if you use compound exercises.  However, it is totally different if you do your full leg and back workout on the same day.  If you cut the volume in half and split the back/leg session into two days, then I could see it being a pretty good idea.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Be careful about that ear ringing.  It might mean you aren't breathing properly and putting a lot of pressure on your ear drums.



Yea thats what it is, I try to prevent it but sometimes you just need to push heh.  I have been focusing on that every workout now to make sure I don't hurt myself.  That would suck if I blew an ear drum lol, how do I explain that to my family.


----------



## Rock405 (May 7, 2004)

my ears have been ringing since the first day i picked up wieghts. my doctor said it wasn't tinnitus, it's something i will just have to live with.


----------



## wrestlos (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> There is always a little bit of a mix of muscles used if you use compound exercises.  However, it is totally different if you do your full leg and back workout on the same day.  If you cut the volume in half and split the back/leg session into two days, then I could see it being a pretty good idea.



when i first started out, i was doing legs & back on the same day.
i was screwed. that was before i was doing deadlifts. i think if you are doing a full on workout for legs & back it is pretty taxing both on time and your energy to do them on the same day.
both back & legs take's me a full hour to do.


----------

